# Could not find the main class



## babuschka (27. Sep 2004)

Sicher haben einige von euch, als sie den Titel gelesen haben, bereits die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, denn es ist normalerweise ein typisches Anfängerproblem, indem z.B. die falschen Parameter an java.exe übergeben werden oder die aufgerufene Klasse keine Main-Methode besitzt. In diesen Fällen kommt die Fehlermeldung 'Could not find the main class'.

Allerdings bin ich keine blutiger Anfänger mehr (es kann jedoch sein, dass an mir etwas vorübergegangen ist).
Also ich programmiere schon länger. Meine Programme haben alle eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop, die javaw.exe aufrufen. Bis heute Mittag ging das alles noch super.
Dann hab ich Quicktime (denke mal, dass es daran liegt)installiert. Jetzt erschein auf einmal bei allen Aufrufen 'Could not find the main class.'
Da ich das Problem nicht lösen konnte, habe ich halt ein neues JavaRuntimeEnvironment installiert und gehofft, dass es dadurch vielleicht repariert wird.
Hat jedoch absolut nichts gebracht.

Woran könnte es jetzt noch liegen?


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

Prüfe die Umgebungsvariable CLASS_PATH. 
Irgendein Scherzprogramm hat dort was eingetragen. :bae:

Nur mal so 'ne Vermutung...


----------



## babuschka (27. Sep 2004)

> Prüfe die Umgebungsvariable CLASS_PATH.
> Irgendein Scherzprogramm hat dort was eingetragen.



Danke. Die Vermutung war richtig. Nur war es nicht irgendein Scherzprogramm, sondern Quicktime selbst. 
Für alle die das Problem auch mal haben sollen:

Aktiviert man nämlich bei der Installation "Quicktime for Java", so wird der komplette Classpath zu den Quicktime-Klassen gesetzt. Finde ich, ist nicht so gelungen. :noe:


----------

